# ssh login (Connection closed by remote)



## planet_fox (6. Mai 2008)

Hi

Ich  kann mich nicht mehr perr ssh auf meinen server einloggen aber nur von einer ip aus die fest ist, ich hab schion in die failtoban geschaut nix drin .

bekomme folgende antwort beim connect


```
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```
des weiteren

```
ssh -v user@server.de
OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5ubuntu0.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8e 23 Feb 2007
debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
debug1: Applying options for *
debug1: Connecting to server.de [192.168.73.11] port 22.
debug1: Connection established.
debug1: identity file /home/user/.ssh/identity type -1
debug1: identity file /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
debug1: identity file /home/user/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
```


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2008)

Ist keine wirklich tolle Lösung, aber hast Du mal rebootet?


----------



## planet_fox (7. Mai 2008)

1. ssh restart via webmin 

2. Reboot 

3 rescue mode Logfile geprüft

4. Google gefragt, deny hosts geprüft unter etc 

5. Ip adresse in deny hosts gefunden und gelöscht. 

6. in deny hosts die ip adresse all allow gemacht for ever

7. Reboot und login versuch Erfolgreich


----------

